# Other > Off Topic >  Health problem

## LawrenceNunez

Hi friends!I have health problems and I Need different medications as I don't have much money right now I'm looking for good deals. A few years ago, I ordered medicine from rxcanada4less.com, but I read reviews about this pharmacy advert deleted and they are not very positive, maybe someone can advise some pharmacies or online pharmacies where I can find cheaper medicines?

----------


## AdamJames89

I also trust only ordinary pharmacies and buy only those medicines that the doctor prescribes for me. It seems to me that the online pharmacies might just fool you. And if the site is closed, then who to contact?

----------


## JosieLucia

Hi LawrenceNunez, 
Thanks for your information about the cheap medicine process that is more useful to me and all. Your helping tendency is very impressed. I am also know about some cheap medicine shop for health illness that is useful. Any one know about one please check here. https://reliefseeker.com/

----------


## Zlata02747393

I had problems with blood pressure due to coffee, the doctor advised me to drink only one cup a day, but my favorite. Here, I order my favorite type of coffee El Salvador Finca El Carmen here https://hotspotcoffee.ro/produs/el-s...nca-el-carmen/

----------


## bobnajera

Sorry to hear that. Sadly, sometimes people can't even afford to pay for their own health. I know so many cases like yours, and it still breaks my heart every time I hear one. What I could recommend to you is an online doctor. They usually prescribe good, cheaper medicine. Maybe you should give them a try. Or go to a health forum, and you may find someone experienced in this field, like a pharmacist, and he'd know what to tell you. Also, it would help if you told us what problems you have, perhaps we may know the right medications.

----------

